# PC 2 TV HDMI Resolution issue



## eranda (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi all,

I just bought a HDMI cable and I wanted to connect my Acer 4630 laptop to Panasonic TH37PX60B tv. I got connected and it works fine. But it seems the resolution seems not correct. I need to get the my laptop screen into fulscreen of the tv. COuld you please help me to solve this? If you need more information please let me know.

Many thanks,
Eranda.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Try setting the laptop to 1024 x 720 which is the native resolutin of that TV. Also, set the video output to 720p or 1080i if that's an option. Set the screen size on the TV to FULL 16:9


----------



## eranda (Jun 3, 2010)

yustr said:


> Welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> Try setting the laptop to 1024 x 720 which is the native resolutin of that TV. Also, set the video output to 720p or 1080i if that's an option. Set the screen size on the TV to FULL 16:9


But the problem is it is not possible to set 1024 x 720 resolution in my laptop. The possible resolution is 1280 x 720 but it is not work with the tv correctly. 

Could you please help me on that?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Your owner's manual should list resolutions the TV can handle. If not, start at the lowest resolution the laptop will let you - usually 800x600 but :4-dontkno . Then move up step-by-step until you get to one that looks best.


----------



## eranda (Jun 3, 2010)

yustr said:


> Your owner's manual should list resolutions the TV can handle. If not, start at the lowest resolution the laptop will let you - usually 800x600 but :4-dontkno . Then move up step-by-step until you get to one that looks best.


As you status best resolution for tv will be 1024 x 720. Once I set to 1280 x 720 it gives a much better view but small portion of the up and bottom of the screen is not visible ex: start bar is not visible. I think it will be ok if I can set the resolution to 1024 x 720. But I cant do it with my laptop. It has 1024 x 768 and then 1280 x 600. No resolution in between them. DO you know how to solve it?

Many thanks,


----------



## eranda (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi,

I think I found a solution. I changed the laptop resolution to 1280 x 720. Then I changed the video output to clone mode in my intel vvga driver's software. Once I changed it I there is a option to change the tv's aspect ratio manually. So I changed it once screen is fitted to the actual size of the tv. Now all the parts of the desktop is visible in the tv with correct aspect ratio. So now what i have to do only is changing the desktop resolution to 1280 x 720 once I connect my laptop to tv.

By the way thanks a lot for the help guys,
Bye.


----------

